
Ask HN: Best podcasts out there? - hackathonguy
My current list includes:<p>- Startup
- Reply All
- Freakonomics Radio
- Serial<p>Any good &#x27;uns I missed? Not necessarily tech-related.
======
jfaucett
Here's some podcast I listen to.

1\. Joe Rogan Podcast - usually interesting regardless of what you're
interested in. Good interviews with athletes, thinkers, actors, comedians,
etc.

2\. Sam Harris Waking Up - interesting interviews with experts on a range of
topics.

3\. You are not so Smart - great for understanding human psychology, biases,
cognitive science, etc.

4\. The Power Hour - Nice for getting insight into aspects of the global
energy industry and how it relates to governments.

5\. SWR2 Wissen - in German, but really high quality production in essay
format, where they take a topic and dissect it for about 20 minutes.

------
mattkrea
Do By Friday

Accidental Tech Podcast

The Flop House

Hello Internet

Road Work

Back to Work

Roderick on the Line

Cortex

Harmontown

Reconcilable Differences

